# Another price Rant



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before but it is really getting on my nerves that some of these poodle breeders are asking 1500 plus for puppies who are not health tested nor ch or other titled parents !


Do these people realize that poodles have a long list of diseases !!?!?!?!?!? The health testing for me is the main issue. I also hate how they claim show quality and charge more for that puppy they believe is show quality. then they end up selling these puppies to NON SHOW HOMES ! :doh:

My sister had to explain to one breeder that she was charging the same price for a puppy from AKC title breeder THAT HEALTH TESTS!. yet her dogs had no ch titles nor health testing....... sigh its saddens me that there are more people who just want a puppy and don't care about things like that. This is why these types of breeders still breed and sell with out caring. 


When my sister and I where breeding our american bobtails , most of the people we had come get a kitten did not care about the papers lol. I also did not tell them these cats are show quality and charge more. Most of the ones who where show quality or breeding quality we kept for ourselves anyways. Some we just sold as pets only and required spay and neutering.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree w/ you! I always think, "what justifies this price?" If they are putting a lot of time and money into their dogs by showing, testing and seeking out the best possible mate, then I will pay what they ask. If they are just throwing the two dogs they have around together, why should I pay a big price? W/o health testing and titles, what makes their puppies any different from any other dog I can adopt from the pound? (I adopted Bailey for $50 and he's purebred.) I'm going to a breeder b/c I want some predictibility when it comes to health, temperment and looks.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I absolutely agree. Around here $1500 will buy you a dog that would be show quality. So for a person that doesn't do health testing nor show their dogs to prove they are breeding breed standard, it isn't right nor is it ethical so I'd just stay away from them.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I agree w/ you! I always think, "what justifies this price?" If they are putting a lot of time and money into their dogs by showing, testing and seeking out the best possible mate, then I will pay what they ask. If they are just throwing the two dogs they have around together, why should I pay a big price? W/o health testing and titles, what makes their puppies any different from any other dog I can adopt from the pound? (I adopted Bailey for $50 and he's purebred.) I'm going to a breeder b/c I want some predictibility when it comes to health, temperment and looks.
> 
> On the grooming forum, someone's client just paid $1000 for a Ragdoll from SoCal. The other kittens were $2500, but this one has cataracts so he was "discounted." I can't believe people are fall for that!
> 
> I found out more about the cat. The buyer was looking at the $2500 kittens when the breeder "casually mentioned" the kitten w/ the eye defect that was going to be PTS. So, instead of paying the vet to euthanize, the breeder was willing to let the kitten go for the great price of $1000! The buyer decided to "save" him. I guess she didn't think about how she would be saving the breeder money if she took him off her hands for nothing. Weird situation all around. (I don't think the kitten was ever in danger of being PTS either, the breeder just knows how to play people.)


That is soooo CRAZY HC !!!!!!! I know this american bobtail breeder we used to work with us until she went crazy on us lol she sales her kittens for 1400 bucks. My sister and I where selling ours for 400-600 depended on what breeding the kittens where out of. The kittens with full tails 50 bucks lol they where so hard to sale that we had them for months so we decided to give full tails very low to find them homes quicker. Then again my sister and I are not breeding for money lol so it did not matter.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have given up the search for a show Poodle or any Poodle for that matter. Its so frustrating and disheartening that I don't care to do it anymore.

Price flips my wig, I understand paying for the quality of dog you are supposedly getting but cripes its come down to making payments and taking out a loan just to get a* PET* Poodle puppy.

Anyway...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear ya. Oh you should be saving up for like a year or so to be able to afford your puppy. Where's that eyerolling smilie? I think most poodle breeders have this superiority complex and all want their dogs going to homes that have a large yearly income.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

once again I am breeding the wrong breed... I'm doing good to get 1200.00 and I do health testing and I do title my dogs. I notice though that those prices seem to be the going rate for poodles tested or not. I got lucky with Saleen I guess, I didn't pay nearly so much but her litter's price had been reduced b/c I guess they were trying to sell them faster. Her brother was like 6 months old before he found a home. 

I actualy got an e-mail recently from somebody who wanted to purchase Mr. Wonderful (who isn't for sale) because she had gotten an adult bitch from a breeder I know and somehow she wasn't spayed and she wanted to breed. Ugh, No. Aside from the fact I wouldn't get anywhere near that pedigree this lady has never even owned a dog before and she's had her tibbie for 3 months and wants to have puppies. Uh hu, best of luck with that, do make sure to keep the breeder's number when you are heartbroken and looking to replace your girl. This aren't a breed that just shoot puppies out, they are hard to breed and harder to whelp.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that mediocre breeders count on people's ignorance and they can "rightfully" do so since so many costumers are soooo uniformed about what they should look for and what is the correct price-performance correlation. 

Puppy seeker sees that of 40 breeders there are 35 that ask 1,500 $ and think that than it is the price for a poodle puppy. They than see that some charge 2000 or even 2,500 and think "Oh my, that 1,500 is a real deal " !!!! LMAO They have NO idea what one 1,500 $ that comes from reputable kennel is absolutely of different quality than one that comes from BYB breeder. They see a cute face of available pup and that is all they are looking for hwell:. And so they pay... and so the BYB can do it LOL ...and who cares if one if 200 callers actually asks about testing - they will sell pups anyway :doh: And how many people actually know that every puppy has a different temperament too ?????? I would guess 0.05 % : ((( How many ever heard of a "contract" and how it should look like ???? 

So, as much as those breeders are at blame, general public is too ! They are willing to pay that price and "who cares about papers" they love their pups anyway - of course one loves any puppy - that IS NOT THE POINT !!!! By keeping those BYBs in business one is doing GREAT disservice to any breed of dog :fish:

I am really surprised that reputable dog breeders do not work more on public awareness campaigning ...or maybe many do not want too many question asked either :rolffleyes:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with you completely Wishpoo. Buyers are what keep these breeders in business. Not only are some people not informed, but many don't want to be. I have no intention of telling my friends or family what I'm going to pay for my pup, b/c they will think it's crazy. They are either the "I'll just go to the shelter and pay $100 or less" type (which is great IMO, b/c a dog in need finds a home) or the "I can get one from the petshop or newpaper for half that price" type. I have one friend who insists the petshop is the best place to buy from b/c you get a free vet visit and a three day warrantee. There's no reasoning w/ her. They think dog shows are for snobs and they don't want to hear about testing. They aren't the most responsible pet owners and many of their pets don't live long enough to develop breed related problems. 

I think it would great if there were more public education. The AKC used to have some tv ads about how a dog is forever, but I have seen them in a while. I guess the disposable dog mentality and puppymillers/bybs provides too much money. I also think veterinarian associations and schools could do a lot. I do think breeders, as individuals do a lot educating. Cbrand is always willing to educate. Every breeder I've talked to in person has brought up the importance of health testing early in the conversation. To be perfectly honest the info is readily available if people want it. We were all able to find this forum, right?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

So true Harley !!! 

Maybe we need to work on people "who do not want to know " LMAO and bombard them with info any way they turn. Many advocacy groups really made a BIG difference in many areas over the years by active campaigning, posters, flayers etc. When things are repeated over and over people start paying attention , especially when they understand finally that it is in THEIR interest. 

On the other hand , I am sorry to say that I met some high-end breeders who did NOT do all testing even though they had a Ch dog or were not honest about problems in particular line. Not all are as good in that as Cbrand ; ) , unfortunately ....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think there is something to educating the public. Every time we take our spoos out, which is usually once a week, we are mob by people who want to know everything and anything about them. I am amazed at how many genuinely say to us that they had no idea they came in that size!! So how can they know any of the important things one should know before buying a poodle?_


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree - most people ask me what type of mix Wrigley is because they aren't used to seeing large poodles. I always tell them that Standard Poodles were the originals and that the others were bred down. 
I found a good price for Wrigley - my breeder health tested, raised her pups underfoot and does some showing. She has also been very easy to stay in touch with whenever I have questions. It is a hard search though - I went through many channels before finally finding Wrigley's breeder.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I have given up the search for a show Poodle or any Poodle for that matter. Its so frustrating and disheartening that I don't care to do it anymore.
> 
> Price flips my wig, I understand paying for the quality of dog you are supposedly getting but cripes its come down to making payments and taking out a loan just to get a* PET* Poodle puppy.
> 
> Anyway...


I hear you Purple Poodle, there's been a few times I almost gave up on my hunt for a poodle breeder because I've been so unimpressed with what I've seen. It's so disheartening to spend time educating yourself on the breed and breeding practices only to see so many breeders who seem to be doing the right thing on the surface, yet are doing a number of questionable things just out of sight. I have my fingers crossed that the breeders currently on my short list are people I want to deal with. But I certainly feel the frustration!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck Cdnjennga :rainbow: !!!!

Did you check Classique poodles in Canada??? I love the heads and faces of her dogs : ) !!!! I contacted her once long ago and she was a very friendly lady. If she was closer to me, I would have consider her definitely ...


----------



## harpgirl (Mar 15, 2012)

I have owned five poodles. One had show potential but was sold as a pet. She was show potential. The others, not show potential.

All these years later, I never knew why some poodles look so good while others just look ok.

Then I find myself here, researching so I make sure my next poodles is the best quality I can find and afford. As I am older, I know this probably will be my last poodle. 

I have to say, I am guilty of looking at adds and finding out the going rate for a poodle puppy.

Now I know the difference. Hopefully with this site, people will make more informed decisions when purchasing a puppy. I did buy a beautiful little black toy poodle (on the small size.) I paid $250.00 for her back in 96. She only live a year and I paid $3,000.00, to keep her alive. I can't even begin to say what all was wrong with her (blind within months, was the start of the downward spiral of health problems.) At the end, her body broke out with big huge ulcers on her body (gaping holes.) I kept her on a constant IV for a couple of days at home, while I decided whether or not to put more money into her, which in the end was just prolonging her suffering and was selfish on my part. She is the first dog I had to put to sleep. It destroyed me. I loved her like crazy, and she loved me.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for what you and your little puppy went through. I don't know where you are, but if you are interested in finding a new companion to love, I'm sure there are people on this board who could point you in the right direction to finding a new baby. You will need to spend more than $250.00 for a well bred poodle. I've always felt that the initial purchase price for a dog is the least of my expenses. If you choose a rescue, You may find a dog who is spayed or neutered and vetted for a reasonable cost.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I too hate opportunistic breeders who take advantage of inexperienced potential buyers...they are dealing in living beings and people's hearts and emotions. But I think a lot of buyers are appalled and intimidated by all the research that comes to mind when people talk about health testing and don't think they could ever understand it enough to make a logical decision, so they cave and buy the one they see first. Or can afford.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Uh, around here the going rate is $2000 for most, up to $3000 for some. When I was looking the only dogs cheaper than that were a couple parti breeders at 1500-1800. Rescues are $5-800 for a spoo. I was suprised, but not shocked that they had gone up that much in the 11 years since I last bought one.


----------



## harpgirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you. I am in Oklahoma. Not quite ready to get another dog. Just researching a lot right now, to determine what is best (for me, my family and poodle.)

I am debating between toy or mini. I am reading a lot here and learning so much. 

My limit is $1500, but I probably won't buy this year. So don't know how high prices will be when I am ready to purchase. Only want a pet, personality is the most important factor. Other than that want a girl, because I have a territorial Yorkie that only seems to like girls. He is very jealous of our male cat, but not a bit concerned about the girl cat.

I have been looking at breaders websites and have already improved my ability to discern what a better breader does, from reading from others on the forum.

Also, have completely ruled out a teacup or small toy. If anything, I am leaning bigger and bigger. But don't think a standard is appropriate for us. 

My thinking is, they would require more exercise and are more active than the smaller versions. But I could be wrong.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Minis actually can need more exercise, but they are in a nice small package, so easier to get that done in a backyard.  Prices may be cheaper where you are.


----------

